# Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik



## ManniF (30. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Teichliebhaber,

hir ein paar Bilder von unserem Gerade fertig gestellten Teich
  Der Graben für die Zuleitungen

  Tag1 Der erste "Spatenstich"

  Tag3 Der Rohbau

  Tag4 Fundament für den Steg

  Tag5 In Watte packen...


----------



## Springmaus (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Hallo

Wou


----------



## HAnniGAP (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

 und :willkommen dein Teich ist echt


----------



## Joerg (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Hallo Manni:
:Willkommen2

das was ja eine kurze und schöne Vorstellung von deinem Teich. 

Hast du denn noch vor deinen Bestand zu erweitern?


----------



## nordlicht64 (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*


----------



## Tabor12 (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Hallo ! Schöner Teich


----------



## ManniF (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Danke für die nette Begrüßung und die Komplimente,
Der Fischbestand soll, bis auf einen Sonnenbarsch den ich noch suche, nicht erweitert werden. Die Orfen werden schließlich bis zu 50cm groß. (sofern Katzen, __ Reiher und co. dieses zulassen)

Hab schon eine Wette um nen Kasten Bier abgeschlossen, dass der Teich auch ohne Filter und Pumpen im nächsten Sommer noch Klar bleibt

Gruß

Manni


----------



## tomsteich (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Hallo Manni,

sieht sehr schön aus.

Ich wünsche es Dir zwar nicht, aber den Kasten Bier bist Du sicher los 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## bayernhoschi (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Hallo Manni
:willkommen
Der Teich ist dir gut gelungen, wirklich schön

Aber der Kasten Bier
:sorry das wird wohl nix werden


----------



## meinereiner (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Na ja, vielleicht macht er ja zum Stichtag einen 100% Wasserwechsel. Kommt ja vielleicht billiger als ein Kasten Bier. 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## frido (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

tolle Anlage, gefällt mir sehr gut!

Einziger Kritikpunkt: die Randgestaltung!  Die aufgeschichteten Steine sind Geschmacksache, aber ringsum würde ich noch ordentlich mit Gräsern etc. bepflanzen. Sieht viel natürlicher aus und ergibt auch noch einen kleinen Sichtschutz für die Terrasse.

Ansonsten absolut  


LG

Andreas


----------



## ManniF (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

...und ich bin mir sicher der Kasten Bier is meiner
schon mal was von Ada Hofman gehört? Die gute Frau hat bei Hardenberg NL ein riesiges Gelände mit ca. 50(in Worten-fünfzig-) Teichen. Von riesig groß bis winzig klein. Bis auf einen Koiteich sind alle Teiche ohne Filter und Pumpen und alle waren ohne Algen und klasklar. Nur mit Hilfe von speziellen Sauerstoffpflanzen. In der Hauptsache das "Glänzende __ Laichkraut" (patamogeton lucens) www.adahofman.nl


Andreas...Sichtschutz brauchen wir keinen da das Grundstück von einer hohen Hecke umgeben ist. Die Trockenmauer rundum spart viel Platz geg. einem Ufergraben oä. in den Spalten der Mauer sollen noch Sedumgewächse gepflanzt werden um das ganze noch aufzulockern.

Gruß 
Manni


----------



## bayernhoschi (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Hallo Manni,

von Ada Hofman haben wohl schon viele gehört, die einen so die anderen so.

Es mag ja sein das man einen Teich nur durch die Bepflanzung klar halten kann.
Aber die dafür benötigte Menge der Bepflanzung kann ich auf Deinen Bildern nicht erkennen:sorry

Davon mal abgesehen werden die Shubunkins den Besatz sehr schnell in die Höhe schnellen lassen

Glasklares Wasser in einem Teich ohne Besatz und mit reichlich Pflanzen ist sicher möglich,
bei Dir glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht dran

Aber ich lass mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Halt uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## muh.gp (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Hallo,

tolles Teil hast da gebaut! Beneide jeden, der den Platz hat.

Drücke die Daumen für die Bierwette, aber am Ende ist nur wichtig, dass es die richtige Temperatur hat - das Bier natürlich!

Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Teich!
Holger


----------



## ManniF (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

schon klar hoschi,

ich halt euch auf dem laufenden was die Kiste Bier angeht. Und die Qualität des Wassers natürlich.
Die Pflanzenmenge ist nach den Vorgaben aus dem Buch von Ada Hofman ausgerichtet. ü.500€ hab ich dafür ausgegeben. nich ganz billig. Aber ein guter Filter mit Pumpe und den laufenden Stromkosten jedes Jahr...das tut sich nicht viel denk ich. Und ne Garantie, dass mit der Technik alles Algenfrei bleibt gibts ja nu auch nich. Wie man hier wohl lesen kann.

Grüße

Manni


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Morgen Manni,

ich bin wirklich gespannt ob das bei Dir hinhaut.



> alles Algenfrei bleibt



Muß ja auch nicht, ein leichter Fadenalgenbewuchs ist doch durchaus in Ordnung und auch nützlich.

Schwebealgen das schaut schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## ManniF (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*



> ein leichter Fadenalgenbewuchs ist doch durchaus in Ordnung und auch nützlich.


dem stimme ich auch zu. mit Algen meine ich auch eher die Schwebealgen die alles eintrüben.


----------



## Joerg (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Manni,
für meine Fadelalgenpflanzen hab ich im Frühjahr keine 10€ ausgegeben.
Nachdem ich nun einige Schubkarren entsorgt habe, sind auch die ersten kleinen Fadenalgen wieder aufgetaucht.
Schwebealgen sollten vermehrt nur im Frühjahr auftauchen.

Zumindest einen extra Pflanzenbereich mit Substrat solltest du gepumpt betreiben.


----------



## BiMa (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Moin,
wow. schicker Teich.
bin ja mal gespannt obs klappt mit der Kiste Bier. Hoffentlich wachsen deine Pflanzen schneller, als deine Fische sie fressen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## lutzdoggen (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

jaja diese Träume vom techniklosen Teich hab ich auch gehabt und hätte auch um manches gewettet aber das wahre Leben ist anders als unsere Träume.
LG
Uwe u.die Doggenbande


----------



## pyro (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Hallo!

Zunächst ein schöner grosser Teich, auch ein gutes Stufenprofil usw.

Du schreibst das Du 500 Euro für Pflanzen ausgegeben hast... wo bitte sind die denn???

Ich habe in meinem Teich vielleicht 200 Euro für Pflanzen ausgegeben, aber da sieht man 3x so viel und mein Teich ist auch recht neu - 2011  gebaut.

Mein Teich ist mit so gut wie keiner Technik und ohne Fische zu 100% kristallklar.


----------



## ManniF (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*



> ... wo bitte sind die denn???



Der größte Teil steht unter Wasser in 1m Tiefe. Dann noch einiges in 60cm Tiefe.
Das sieht man auf den Fotos nicht so. Der kleinere Teil ist die Randbepflanzung.
@ Matthias,
Die Fische die ich eingesetzt habe sind keine __ Pflanzenfresser.

Gruß   

Manni


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Hallo Manni,



> Die Fische die ich eingesetzt habe sind keine __ Pflanzenfresser.



Du hast __ Shubunkin und Sarassa im Teich.
Glaub mir: Die können aus deinen Pflanzen Kleinholz machen

Im übriegen sehe ich es wie Pyro, bei 500 € für Pflanzen sollte man schon was sehen, auch wenn es überwiegend UW-Pflanzen sind!

Bei meiner Bepflanzung, die bei weitem noch nicht ausreichend ist, bin ich im Moment bei 80 € angekommen.


Der Kasten Bier rückt im Moment in weite Ferne.


----------



## pyro (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fertich....Gartenteich mit Fisch-ohne Technik*

Ich hab für vielleicht 40 Euro Unterwasserpflanzen aber die wachen so gut das die __ Wasserpest z.B. von der tiefsten Stelle bei 1,45m bereits bis ca. 20 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche gewachsen ist. Da sieht man also einiges.

Wo hast Du denn die Pflanzen gekauft?


----------

